# Male/Female preference ?



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

I have been over this forum It made me wonder about male and female preference in sports...

What is your preference and why ? the sports does not matter...so be it pet or hunter or whatever...

and did you ever have a dog of you non preference ? if not what are your reasons for not having a go with the non preference dog ?

Now my own preference has been males...its not something i can easely pinpoint as to the why but i can say that i had a female...i trained her and worked with her and even tho we worked great together i never could quite get into the rhytm of things with her...not on any level...i loved her to bits but she simply wasnt it...its very hard to explain...

and then there was also the going in heat which prevented me from training and the moodchanges when going in heat and the fake pregnancies after she had a litter...and the constant pushing in order to get her way...my own experiance is that males are easier to handle at some point since they will capitulate at some point where as females will wait untill you turn your back and try for you again...I have no issue with stepping inbetween 2 males fighting...2 females tho ? my experiance is they dont stop fighting nooooo they drag you into the fight ffs...now this is based on my one female dog experiance and from what i have seen around me on the field with other trainers females...so maybe im just plain wrong!

enlighten me...

and lets try and see if we can have a semblance of an actual discussion lol...its ok to go offtrack but lets not muddsling for a change if at all possible 

thanks !


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

We've always had males and the only bites I had were from females, too. One, a JRT, belonged to my parents but chose me as boss - when my Dad came to live with us in Switzerland, she took a great dislike to my Landseer and at 13 years bit me for ordering her off Dad's knee - bitch!!

The other was a Cocker Spaniel bitch, 11 years, that I looked after for a year - this was a near bite because I was combing her - also my Briard's Grandma - forget the reason and her granddaughter because I blew in her face!!!! so doesn't count.

Maybe I find males more stable and reliable - none of my males have ever bitten me out of aggression - just when I was too slow in baiting them, and they are definitely more good-looking, especially, headwise!

For our Schutzhund trials and IPO, I prefer GSDs and Malinois, for Mondio, Malinois. For tracking and international tracking, I wouldn't mind another Fila Brasileiro. Otherwise the Molosser dogs that I have known are not suitable. Most wouldn't go after a fleeing criminal - they guard home and persons it which is ok for me.

It's a pity that not more Airedales and Giant Schnauzers and Dobermanns are participating in the sports scene. We had an extremely good Dobermann at our last trial last week. The girl who owns him worked solidly on this dog, overcame many problems and the dog put up a really good performance in each discipline.

The Giant Schnauzer was in the same category, too. A Jerome Elberfeld offspring - quite something in the bitework - the decoy called out "why are these dogs so big!"

"In der Kürze liegt die Würze" but that's not my motto.....


----------



## Jenna Lea (Jul 25, 2010)

In my Stafs I prefer males. I have both males and females, but in my obedience work I find the males give me better attention and are more consistent and less likely to just up and decide to tell me to F off on a given day hahaha Personality wise in the home setting the boys and I tend to click better.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

i would say working or not, all the dogs ive had ive always got along better with the males. thats not to say i dont like my females cause i do, i just feel like the males kinda understand what i want from them a little easier, and also put a little more effort into pleasing me.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I have had some great females, but the truth is they are not the same as a male for sure. I have titled two females, one Dobermann, and one GSD. Both were nice examples of their breed on and off the field, but they were still females, not the same as the males in their litters. I currently have the best female Malinois that I have ever owned, (even Gerben thinks she is best he's seen) everyone who see's her thinks she is a male. But compared to her brothers, she is still just a female.
Females can do the work for sure, but it is just not the same. 
Even in the small terriers, I have had several female Patterdales already who were nice, but not the same as their brothers. The Jagd is an awesome little young female, but again, her brother is much more dog.
in many of my litters here I see females who are bigger and stronger up to about 8 weeks old, but them they turn into females.
Even Joby's dog, who is a very nice female and she works great, but her brothers are bigger and much more powerful than she is in the work.
Just my thoughts about it............


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Males do bring more to the table, that is for sure...sometimes 30-40 lbs more...depending on the breeds...


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a Female Doberman right now who is 6 and two younger males, a Mal and a Dobe. Boy, what a refreshing change the boys are!!

My female is pushy and demanding and rather bossy.

In training she can be fantastic...until I turn my back on her!! She needs to be watched all the time or she reinvents everything...it would be far to simple to do what she was asked. For this reason she is a very unreliable competition dog. 

The boys are far more biddable and easy going and want to work with me...I don't think I would get another female again...I'm not sure it's worth the headache!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I want to add that I was talking aout bitework in my above post. For tracking, obedience, and detection work often times females can perform better.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I like a mix of both - like the size and power of the males but like the attention and spice of my females. Both sexes produce the same amount of leaders but some of the females just seem to have the front end edge. I usually have retired females for my house dogs, though of the two now one is a male. I'd prefer to have more males in the team power wise but if I gotta choose a dog out of a litter I'd go for an overall rating for attitude, ability etc. My first pick out of my last litter was a smaller female but I just loved everything about her.
When all the intact females come into season at an in opportune time I sometimes temporarily revise my views....:lol:


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I have always prefered males, but my new mal pup is a female.

I liked the males because, I dunno, I have always had them, they have a reputation for being better workers, no heats to deal with, less bitchy, better looking and so on.

I went with a female this time for a few reasons...one is size. I wanted a mal, but wanted a dog that I can still carry and lift easily, something that is important to me in my work.

Also I was really fortunate to pick my own puppy, boy or girl, and it was this little bitch that stood out to me out of 2 girls and 6 boys.

So far I really like what she is all about. She has a very nice work ethic for her age, is doing well at the tracking, and her hunt drive looks really nice. I dont do bitework with her, but I am going to go out on a limb and say she would be nice.

Now as far as pesonality, I can see that she is going to be different than some boy dogs I know. She is independent, selfish and impatient. But hey...so am I so I get it and am not horribly offended.:mrgreen:

I really hope she turns out to be the worker I think she will be, girl dogs seem to have a reputation not being over the top great, but that is what my expectation is so she has that to live up to

PS I am going to get her "altered", I am not a breeder so see no reason to have her intact long term.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I like females. Part of it, honestly, is probably because a breeder once upon a time mentioned that he noticed often dogs tended to bond better with handlers of opposite genders. This got stuck in my head so I thought a female would be more likely to bond with me than a male. That said, others have told me the opposite, but I was young and took it to heart at the time (this was almost a decade ago), but I still got a male in part hoping him and my wife would bond. He tried but she didn't care for him but she loves our current dog (a female).

Mostly though, I've always had female dogs with only a few exceptions, so my favorite dog growing up was a nice female mutt. Just a pet (and a rodent-killing machine), but that really impacted me growing up and we all still think fondly of her and her temperament and stability and her brains (smartest dog I've ever owned). That said, some of the coolest dogs I've met were males, and I can pinpoint some dogs I've really enjoyed being around and thought would be really fun to own and work/train or even just hang out with. For me I have tended to just gel with females better (granted, mostly from a pet standpoint) and seem to get the way they think more. Also, being into Bulldogs I really find myself loathing the people that want tough-looking Bulldogs and go for the bigger, bullier, blockier dogs just based on looks or hype. I think that subconsciously led me to prefer leaner, smaller, less-typier (and less BSL-prone) types of dogs, which often meant females (they just look a bit more incognito for lack of a better word). For a while, I really wanted some nice stable non-descript little 30-40 lb. lanky Terrier-like APBT or Staffy female that didn't look anything like what the public thought a "Pitbull" looked like.

That said, I'm probably getting a male next just to give it another try and to avoid having two bitches going at it, and because I've met some really nice males (a few Malinois, a Dutchie or two, and some Bulldogs of course) that were impressive to watch work and seemed to have nice personality/temperaments and great bonds/relationships with their handlers.

-Cheers


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Males are more suitable for the work I do and I also bond easier with a male.
But there are good females too, for sure.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Martine Loots said:


> Males are more suitable for the work I do and I also bond easier with a male.
> But there are good females too, for sure.


same here...i just cant figure out why tho...i have nothing against females perse but i just dont seem to bond or connect to them as i would a male...

general concessus is starting to show that males are liked more tho...


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> I want to add that I was talking aout bitework in my above post. For tracking, obedience, and detection work often times females can perform better.


Interesting, I had never heard this before.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I've always been partial to the girlz although Thor and Rory brought a lot to the table and if someone had another one of those in type, I would take it home. The heat cycles are a pain and I had one that went psyco and progressively psycho with each one until I spayed her. I used to say I got about 85% back of what I had before the heat cycles. With most people wanting males it does open up the selection to me on the females.

Terrasita


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

males for me........ or the elusive he/she :twisted:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I generally don't pick based on gender. However, once in awhile I will pick based on gender, because I'm looking for either a female to cross with a specific male, or a male to cross with specific females, but usually I take the pup I like, then look at the plumbing LOL

I do seem to pick more females though, and have "clicked" better with the females. Most of the male pups I have gotten have been gone by the time they were 2, while some (not all) of the females have gone on to title in whatever venue I got them for. The males I have kept have for the most part been ones I purchased as adults. We did click, my favorite Malinois ever was a male. But my second favorite is a female 

All things being equal in a pup, I do actually prefer to keep females because of the breeder side of things. I'm usually limited in how many dogs I can keep, due to property size, amount of time I have, etc. So I prefer my dogs to serve dual purposes, ie be for both training/trialing and breeding. Since a breeder isn't much of a breeder without females, I'd rather have girls that do dual duty, then have a male who I have for competition and breeding, and females whose only purpose is breeding. 

As far as physical traits go, I think I've had some pretty handsome females  And I don't have a problem finding ones in the size range I like, which is in the 60-75 lb range, whether it's a male or a female. These are 3 girls from my breedings, mother to daughter left to right, my current competition dog Kita is a daughter of the girl (Kira) on the far right in the photo. Kira is the smallest of the group, weighing the mid 50's, but her daughter Kita is 62 lbs, lean, on a vets scale, which for me is close to perfect for a female. Cali (far left) was low 70's when she was competing, now that she's retired and out of shape, she's high 60's. JaJa (middle) was mid-60's.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

My Dutchie Revo is my first "Real" working dog. I have always prefered females as pets. Everyone suggested I get a Male for a working dog. Against my own feelings, I did it because I wanted to do this right. lol Well, he IS a good dog but I will probably never own another Male. Bastard pisses on my poor little female Boston Terrier! lol He's crude, rude and socially unacceptable. 

Don't get me wrong, he is very obedient but he is also a typical rough male dog. When I say rough, I mean he can be pushy, slamming into me and stuff, nothing seems to hurt him and he would tear thru something if he wanted to get to it. He doesnt realize when he runs full blast into me and slams me, it hurts like hell. I've taught him to run thru my legs but i can't always be ready for that. I have to stay on top of him all the time. I figure many will think some of these are good traits but I would rather have had a little bit softer female for myself for my next dog. NOT that I'm looking to get rid of him at this point. lol Just saying....

I have 2 females already, so adding another to the mix may not have worked, which is another reason I got a male. I have yet to find anything he is afraid of, so I have no complaints about his work, enviormental nerves, so on. Just to have him around the house, inside or out, he is a monster. lol* I'm sure some of the issues are things that I am not properly adressing due to my ignorance* but he is a big ruff & tuff boy that plows into shit like a train. lol I asked for it and by God, I got it. Still prefer a female tho. I've seen some hard females too, so Im not saying females are softer. Yep, he's a LOT of dog for me but I have hung in here for almost a year now.  I think many I know figured I would have thrown in the towel by now. lol


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I generally don't pick based on gender. However, once in awhile I will pick based on gender, because I'm looking for either a female to cross with a specific male, or a male to cross with specific females, but usually I take the pup I like, then look at the plumbing LOL
> 
> I do seem to pick more females though, and have "clicked" better with the females. Most of the male pups I have gotten have been gone by the time they were 2, while some (not all) of the females have gone on to title in whatever venue I got them for. The males I have kept have for the most part been ones I purchased as adults. We did click, my favorite Malinois ever was a male. But my second favorite is a female
> 
> ...


stunning ladies kadi !


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

yes very nice looking dogs....


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I generally don't pick based on gender. However, once in awhile I will pick based on gender, because I'm looking for either a female to cross with a specific male, or a male to cross with specific females, but usually I take the pup I like, then look at the plumbing LOL
> 
> I do seem to pick more females though, and have "clicked" better with the females. Most of the male pups I have gotten have been gone by the time they were 2, while some (not all) of the females have gone on to title in whatever venue I got them for. The males I have kept have for the most part been ones I purchased as adults. We did click, my favorite Malinois ever was a male. But my second favorite is a female
> 
> ...


Nice Size girls Kadi, its always nice to see that in a female meaning broad heads and big chest


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Males are I think better for the streets and sports, although there is some female pistols out there that hang or beat the boys out. As far as SAR, detection or PPD for the home or business I think females are great for that though. Smaller generally more agile then brute force where its not needed. Although would defently own a male for that as well if I came across the right male. What I guess I'm saying is its more preference and should be based on a dog to dog basis both are good for all if its the right one in your eyes.JMO


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I forgot to add that I haven't really noticed an issue with the girls and heats, at least in terms of working ability. I'd have a few that are a little distracted, but their bitework doesn't suffer, in some cases it gets stronger. The control might not be quite as good, but I've trialed most of my girls at one point or another in heat. Cali earned the first leg of her FRII on a Saturday, the second leg on a Sunday, and was bred Sunday night to Raptor for the litter that produced Kira. 

I have noticed that some of my girls get physically "off" in their first heat cycle, diarrhea that type of thing, but by their second cycle they seem to have gotten used to the hormone rush and I haven't any other problems, no false pregnancies or anything like that.

I do think though that the heats can be a problem in a working situation just based on how it might effect the other dogs. For example a SAR group with intact males, or any other situation where multiple dogs are working in proximity to each other. I expect my males to work, bitch in heat around or not, and won't keep a male who gets so stupid he won't work if a female in heat is around. But I've also learned over the years not everyone shares my opinion LOL

This is Kita with her daddy Mac. Next to him she doesn't look that substantial, but he's a moose at 85-90 lbs (85 working, closer to 90 now that he's retired)










Another picture of her on her own


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Alice stated (kind of) ;

" and then there was also the going in heat and the moodchanges when going in heat and the constant pushing in order to get her way. Where as females will wait untill you turn your back and try for you again...I have no issue with stepping inbetween 2 males fighting...2 females tho ? my experiance is they dont stop fighting nooooo they drag you into the fight ffs... "


After a little tweeking of my own you perfectly described my ex wife .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Diana Abel said:


> My Dutchie Revo is my first "Real" working dog. I have always prefered females as pets. Everyone suggested I get a Male for a working dog. Against my own feelings, I did it because I wanted to do this right. lol Well, he IS a good dog but I will probably never own another Male. Bastard pisses on my poor little female Boston Terrier! lol He's crude, rude and socially unacceptable.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, he is very obedient but he is also a typical rough male dog. When I say rough, I mean he can be pushy, slamming into me and stuff, nothing seems to hurt him and he would tear thru something if he wanted to get to it. He doesnt realize when he runs full blast into me and slams me, it hurts like hell. I've taught him to run thru my legs but i can't always be ready for that. I have to stay on top of him all the time. I figure many will think some of these are good traits but I would rather have had a little bit softer female for myself for my next dog. NOT that I'm looking to get rid of him at this point. lol Just saying....
> 
> I have 2 females already, so adding another to the mix may not have worked, which is another reason I got a male. I have yet to find anything he is afraid of, so I have no complaints about his work, enviormental nerves, so on. Just to have him around the house, inside or out, he is a monster. lol* I'm sure some of the issues are things that I am not properly adressing due to my ignorance* but he is a big ruff & tuff boy that plows into shit like a train. lol I asked for it and by God, I got it. Still prefer a female tho. I've seen some hard females too, so Im not saying females are softer. Yep, he's a LOT of dog for me but I have hung in here for almost a year now.  I think many I know figured I would have thrown in the towel by now. lol


Well you jumped in HEAD first to a male dog..and got a monster...I got a female and was not disappointed. KUDOS to YOU....


----------



## Greg Whelehan (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> I have had some great females, but the truth is they are not the same as a male for sure. I have titled two females, one Dobermann, and one GSD. Both were nice examples of their breed on and off the field, but they were still females, not the same as the males in their litters.* I currently have the best female Malinois that I have ever owned, (even Gerben thinks she is best he's seen) everyone who see's her thinks she is a male. But compared to her brothers, she is still just a female.*
> Females can do the work for sure, but it is just not the same.
> Even in the small terriers, I have had several female Patterdales already who were nice, but not the same as their brothers. The Jagd is an awesome little young female, but again, her brother is much more dog.
> in many of my litters here I see females who are bigger and stronger up to about 8 weeks old, but them they turn into females.
> ...


You are getting good with the youtube videos maybe you can post one of Miley doing bite work. I am guessing that is the female you're saying is the best female you have ever owned.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Greg Whelehan said:


> You are getting good with the youtube videos maybe you can post one of Miley doing bite work. I am guessing that is the female you're saying is the best female you have ever owned.


unfortunately she now has a badly broken leg from being in the puppy kennel (magnum fence panels), she got her leg hooked in one of the squares and broke it very bad.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I think that we have more good males to compare to so the females seem not as good. we also compare female to males. I think for points and depending on the sports female are better.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> unfortunately she now has a badly broken leg from being in the puppy kennel (magnum fence panels), she got her leg hooked in one of the squares and broke it very bad.


Male or Female..whatever.

I have a male that just did a number on my forearm, we were going pretty hard in the water..if that can be considered hard and I believe he blew his hips out.. I tried to touch them and he went nuts.

If we can coexist, I'll find out what the problem is when I get home.

I don't consider the gender to mean much, the breeding means more to me.


----------



## Mary Buck (Apr 7, 2010)

Kadi Those girls are beautiful 

My females learn faster..doesn't mean they learn better becuase they can be shits about replicating behavior in the ring. Boys are idiots though...but....once they learn a concept they can normally spit it out.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I like both, but work with females of our line 'cause I can't physically manage the boys.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Let me preface this by saying that whether male or female, all my dogs are spayed/neutered. I don't breed so see no reason to have to deal with it. So my opinions may be colored by the fact that I am "missing out" on some of those things that make a dog a little more male or female.

Having said that, I prefer females. I like quirky, and high strung. I have had some that are more needy and some that check in every few hours to make sure everything is ok before they are off doing "border patrol"...my first dog was a female and while we are pretty sure she was born a domestic dog we know she was wandering the streets with a pack of wild dogs before she got captured and went to the pound. She was extremely dominant (lifted her leg to pee and scent marked (maybe a he/she??), and could be very aggressive with people that she did not consider part of "her" pack (but once you were in you were golden-and very safe)... I never had a problem with her and when around me or her "pack" she was extremely well mannered, and great with horses, cows, buffalos, dogs and cats. 

Most of my dogs since then have been females. I have had a few males and I have a bloodhound male now. He's...fine... At 100 lbs he's plenty big enough to drag me up a hill, but my 70lb not even a year old bloodhound puppy drags me up the hills out of sheer spunk. He's got a good personality and I enjoy him and he loves to trail, and he's not nearly as annoying as the puppy who is absolutely determined to convince the entire world that the sun rises and sets on her (her name doesn't mean "Queen of the Universe" for nothing, ) but I'll take the females, smaller, quirkier, whatever. 

Maybe I'm just a glutton for punishment?


----------



## Rox Brummer (Jul 7, 2009)

I personally prefer bitches, but have both. I find a dog to be more solidly reliable, but far less likely to give you flashes of brilliance like a bitch can.My little Mali bitch, Gala, is just at the end of her first heat and it has been pretty rough on her, and she became very clingy, but is getting better now. Hopefully it wont be so bad next time. I dont have a male Mali (YET!!) and so it is hard to compare across breeds too.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I prefer males, it seems to me they are more pleasing and do what I say without questioning. My bitches will occasionally "talk back" or do stuff their own way despite what I want. The bitches are smarter though, think about things, and more aware of their body, never set a foot wrong. The males tend to barrel through whatever is in their path and think about it later. 

Pretty wide generalization, but what I see in my dogs (malinois)


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Anna Kasho said:


> The males tend to barrel through whatever is in their path and think about it later.
> 
> Pretty wide generalization, but what I see in my dogs (malinois)


I've observed that in my Malinois as well.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

I've noticed the whole "barreling" through things as well in the males I've had. I had one male that put a dog head shaped dent in a wall when he slid into it, and my male bloodhound tends to run into trees and things, although that may just be due to the fact that he has such a heavy amount of wrinkles on his face when he puts his head down to trail he is literally blind!!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

> The males tend to barrel through whatever is in their path and think about it later.


Both of my genders have been reasonably kamikazee, but I have to say I think my girls have been even more so then my boys, in general.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I prefer my female over my male. She's more sensible, but harder to train. She gets bored and gets the "f off" attitude. My male doesn't. But my male is a toolbox. He is cool with training for long sessions but he's DUMB. 

Looks wise, my female is better looking too, but she is frequently mistaken for being male.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I prefer females, but have no real good reason why. Maybe because I grew up with nice female dogs and the male dogs I remember from my childhood belonging to other people seemed to either want to hump you or piss on you and then pick a fight with another dog. Didn't leave a favourable impression. 

That being said, it's probably a 50/50 split with male/female dogs that I've owned or lived with in the past 20 years (10 dogs total, I think). I love my boys, but there seems to be something special about the girls.

My mal, Ronan, is my first working dog. I wanted a female, wanted to scale down from my previous dogs to a 50 - 60 lb dog. Was given the choice of the male puppy, or none. So I took him. I adore him, and he is a total mama's boy, but for my next working dog I wanted a female. So I got my DS girl. She is different, but not sure how much that is gender, breed, genetics or environment.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I prefer the males because while the females might have a more finally honed and razor sharp wit, the males will generally laugh uproariously at any old dumb joke.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

so males are just dumber..???? DAMMIT!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Both of my genders have been reasonably kamikazee, but I have to say I think my girls have been even more so then my boys, in general.


Which is why I was so very much interested in little "Wicked." ...all this talk of these crazy female dogs you have. :grin: 

And yep, I guess I saw the kamikazee in her the moment she arrived at my house when she was all over those foyer stairs. Scared the crap out of me!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

Personally, for me to own a female, she has to be over the top great, because she's the only female I'll have. I've owned two females before, in two seperate pairs (4 dogs over time, each time a different pair) and it was fight city. It's called a bitch fight for a reason. After that I stuck to one female and multiple males and it worked 10x better. So, want a female? Sure, but just get one, or be prepared to keep the girls seperated.

IMHO:

1) It's easier to ruin a female than a male. Consider that.

2) A female, all things considered, will be less interested in testing your rank.

3) Also, for PPD's, and you never know what night at a gas station your sport dog may need to become a PPD, I would rather have a male. Across the spectrum of dog bite statistics, you will find intact males at the top of the offender pile. 

By hitting "submit reply" I consent to dissent.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> so males are just dumber..???? DAMMIT!


No, the males seem better natured.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

The " bitch" thing as a swearword had to originate somewhere...my guess is now we know 

I have to agree that males tend to be as gentle as elephants in a chinashop...they just dont seem to have a break on them when it comes in trying to walk thru you instead of around...Robbie has this issue as well...he doesnt break for nothing...whatever he is running at will be a break for him LOL...when hes out in the yard he gets his quirky 5 minutes and starts running around like hes possesed and then will run into a wall only to throw himself into it sideways so he can continue in a high speed run...it looks really stupid but he enjoys it for some stupid reason....you would think trying to block a concrete wall would hurt huh....


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> so males are just dumber..???? DAMMIT!


2-legged ones for sure.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> 2-legged ones for sure.


DAMMIT!.

For me it depends on what sex fits the best at the time...and what I am planning for the dog..I like em both, the females do tend to be more headstrong for me..just like the 2 legged ones...


----------



## Jenna Lea (Jul 25, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> I have to agree that males tend to be as gentle as elephants in a chinashop...they just dont seem to have a break on them when it comes in trying to walk thru you instead of around..


LOL *snort* hence why my shins are constantly covered in Amstaff cranium shaped bruises and hematomas. The only bruise my bitch has ever given me was during one of her kangaroo hop glee fests when she clocked me in the eye socket. My inability to wear shorts and skirts is courtesy of the boys.


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

Jenna Lea said:


> My inability to wear shorts and skirts is courtesy of the boys.


Ha, I have this same problem...I look battered and bruised all the time from my boys...they think full body contact is "fun"!!!

My boyfriend tells me "Those bruises don't look very beautiful, Tamara" As if it's as simple as me telling the boys to be gentle? Like that's gonna happen


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jenna Lea said:


> LOL *snort* hence why my shins are constantly covered in Amstaff cranium shaped bruises and hematomas. The only bruise my bitch has ever given me was during one of her kangaroo hop glee fests when she clocked me in the eye socket. My inability to wear shorts and skirts is courtesy of the boys.



LOL well try explaining ehmmm how do i put this so its not offending...

dog runs up to female...full frontal...jumps up at the last few feet and bounces of you with both feet lets sayyyyy at boob level ? hence leaving them both blue and you husband looking at you as if to say WTF ?

he got away with it once...lifted the knee the second time...took him a full 15 minutes just to recover :-\"


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

my 100% positive recall and flip finish attempt has ended in her using my chest or shoulder as a rebound pad most of the time.got the wind knocked out of me one time....now that I am trying SCH. I do have the front/sit working....which is much nicer...


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> dog runs up to female...full frontal...jumps up at the last few feet and bounces of you with both feet lets sayyyyy at boob level ? hence leaving them both blue and you husband looking at you as if to say WTF ?
> 
> * he got away with it once...lifted the knee the second time...took him a full 15 minutes just to recover *:-\"


Your dog or your husband? :-\"

-Cheers


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

David Ruby said:


> Your dog or your husband? :-\"
> 
> -Cheers


hehehe...i like your thinking...would it scare you if i said both ? 

but this time it was the dog


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Alice Bezemer said:


> he got away with it once...lifted the knee the second time...took him a full 15 minutes just to recover :-\"


I don't understand why people allow their dogs to maul them on a regular basis. My dogs learn the same lesson yours do, using a knee, fist, or whatever else it takes. Doesn't mean the occasional accident doesn't happen, but my dogs are aware of where I am, and careful about slamming into me. I do allow them to jump up on me, with permission, but even then they have to be careful.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

makes me wonder if the testosterone/estrogen differences in men and women carry over and the same hormones push behavior one way or the other


would also be interested to see if any of the right brain/left brain stuff exists in lower level animals


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> would also be interested to see if any of the right brain/left brain stuff exists in lower level animals


Totally useless bit of info, but parrots can be left or right handed. They use the same foot to hold their food and manipulate things. Most of mine are "lefties" - but maybe they use their main foot for perching, so then they're right handed like most people...

Monkeys too, I've read.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Totally useless bit of info, but parrots can be left or right handed. They use the same foot to hold their food and manipulate things. Most of mine are "lefties" - but maybe they use their main foot for perching, so then they're right handed like most people...
> 
> Monkeys too, I've read.


Ever hear of "Alex" the African Grey Parrot?
http://www.alexfoundation.org/

For a short time I worked in a University Library (absolutely LOVED it!), and stumbled across it by chance helping a student out with some psych research paper. Anyway, fascinating how smart they are and how they learn.

I have no real evidence supporting it, but I would not be surprised if the hormones of people effected both their personalities and the personality types they liked and hence the types of dogs they liked (gender, personality/temperament, etc.). Hence some are more testosterone-driven, others maybe less so, some seem to prefer more dominant/proactive/reactive types (people and dogs), others preferring more biddable or thinking type of people/dogs. The Right- or Left-brained dominance in animals . . . Don't know. It would be kind of interesting to find out. I'd imagine probably so though, but to what effect is probably debatable. Somebody has probably researched it. I mean _Google_ says they are, but I haven't ever actually checked for primary research into it or anything.

-Cheers


----------

